# newborn hasn't peed - when do I worry?



## mehndi mama

My new little guy, born unassisted at 10:55 last night, still has not peed or passed meconium. I'm not too worried about the BM - he's been tooting all night







but his not peeing worries me, even though if I recall, a breastfed baby really only needs 1 wet diaper in their first 24 hours, correct?
He's nursing great, and I know I have plenty of colostrum.

So when should I let this concern me?


----------



## susannella

my daughter took a bit of time for her first wet diaper, maybe more than 24 hours. Remember that it might be pink! That was a bit disturbing. I've read that it takes boys a bit longer to start.

Congratulations on your unassisted birth! I hope you're feeling well and getting rest.


----------



## onlyboys

Does he seem to be nursing well enough?

Probably it's just a matter of time until he inundates you, but I'd keep a watch on it. As you approach the 24 hour mark, I'd make sure that he's had a good wet dipe.

I'm sure you're using cloth, but if not, maybe he has gone and you can't tell. Disposies can be tricky!

Congrats on your new little one and good job!


----------



## artgoddess

Don't know about newborn pee, but I wanted to send my....

CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!





























:

Way To Go Momma!!!


----------



## ~Megan~

Congrats!
I think dd peed once the next day, had a bit of poo, and peed once or twice the next day and then had some more poo. It wasn't very much at all.


----------



## LEAW

My 3 week old waited until 36 hrs to pee, although she had 2 merc dipes first. Just watch in case your babe seems very uncomfortable. And congrats!!


----------



## 3_opihi

Congrats!!!!!!

Don't worry about the pee. Violet didn't pee at all for the first 24 hours. As long as you get one in there in the next day or so you're all good


----------



## Trishy

Congrats Stell! Joe took a while for his first pee too.


----------



## Piglet68

Hey Stell! We go back a ways, huh? Congratulations on the unassisted birth of your new boy!!!

(you need to update your sig, but since you just birthed this morning, we'll let it slide for a bit..







)


----------



## mehndi mama

Well, he peed twice last night, and then had 3 good meconium movements. So no worries anymore! (He did have those funny rusty spots in his diaper - it would have freaked me out, had I not just read something about it in the Sears Baby Book when I was looking up stuff on urinary output! It was funny, because they showed up on a dark turquoise velour!)
Thanks, everyone, for your reassurance, congratulations, and well-wishes







(And I'll get to my sig one of these days, Piglet







:LOL )


----------



## thyme

Hooray for your little guy! Glad he produced so obligingly.

I didn't know about those rust spots and they gave me quite a shock. Good thing you were prepared!


----------



## scheelimama

My second dd didn't pee for at least 14-16 hours after birth, and she was in cloth, so I would have known if she did pee. And she didn't poo for over 24 hours. I worried a little b/c my first one peed and pooed right away, within the first hour. My mw said it was okay and can be normal.







Congratulations mama!!!


----------

